
Software error exposes the ID numbers for 1.26M Danish citizens - 6581
https://www.zdnet.com/article/software-error-exposes-the-id-numbers-for-1-26-million-danish-citizens/
======
iudqnolq
TFA: > See also: 10 dangerous app vulnerabilities to watch out for (free PDF)

Ha! Oh wait, that's not intended to be a joke...

